
Manager Handbook – a collection of the best management lessons - alexpotrivaev
http://managerhandbook.teambit.io/
======
alexpotrivaev
Hey folks!

A couple of years back I started sending a weekly newsletter all about how to
build great teams and be a better leader. Teambit Digest has been going for
more than 100 editions, so I wanted to share some of the best articles we’ve
read so far.

Penned by researchers, founders and executives and handily gathered into seven
categories, they’ll help you with clear tactical advice on how to be a better
leader.

Hope you enjoy!

